# ResourceBundle: Fehlermeldung: "Can't find bundle for base name..."



## AKST (27. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit eclipse einen "Geburtstagsplaner" entwickelt. Das Programm funktionierte auch. 
Anschließend habe ich die Projekthierarchie "aufgeräumt" (mit Unterordnern src und bin etc.).
Ich arbeite im Programm mit Resourcebundle Dateien für verschiedensprachige Beschriftungen. 
Das Problem was ich jetzt habe ist, dass mein Programm die properties-Dateien nicht mehr findet: Ich erhalte die Fehlermeldung:
"Can't find bundle for base name Geb_Planer, locale de"
Die Dateien heissen: "Geb_Planer_en.properties" und "Geb_Planer_de.properties" und werden mit 
ResourceBundle bundle = ResourceBundle.getBundle("Geb_Planer");  aufgerufen.
Ich habe diese Dateien probehalber in den package-Ordner und den Oberordner des Projektes kopiert. 
Leider findet java diese Dateien nicht. 
Wie geht es korrekt?

P.S. Bevor ich die Projektstruktur umgekrempelt habe waren diese Dateien einfach im Oberordner des Projektes, was auch funktioniert hat.


----------



## AKST (27. September 2004)

Habe es ins oberste Package (src, bin) kopiert, jetzt gehts.


----------

